# Is my Flatrock Scorpion Male or Female?



## fenwickdrummer (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently aquired a flatrock scorpion, I am not sure of it's age, or it's sex. I was more curious weather it was a male or female? Any ideas?


----------



## robinhood (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi, With that short of a tail, its a female

Nice flat rock, though


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 7, 2010)

From the look of it....It's a female. But then again this species doesn't shown sexually dimorphic characteristics until they're fully mature.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 8, 2010)

I've noticed immature male flatrock sometimes have a noticeably longer tail but it's kind of subtle.  That one looks a little on the long side so I'm thinking it might be an immature male.


----------



## megabytex3 (Mar 8, 2010)

I think its a female, ,males chela are bigger than females...what instar is it?...


----------



## Michiel (Mar 10, 2010)

SixShot666 said:


> From the look of it....It's a female. But then again this species doesn't shown sexually dimorphic characteristics until they're fully mature.


That counts for all scorpions 

Looks like an adult female to me, btw....


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 10, 2010)

Alright....So by the look of it here on the board, 4 people said female and one person said a immature male.


----------



## Lucozade3000 (Mar 10, 2010)

Its a female.
here's mine, fully grown.












The metasoma of a male is way longer than the female's

-J


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm still not thinking it's a female, here's my fat adult female so people can look at another example.  And looking at that immature cricket in the OP's pic, that scorp kind of looks like it's not an adult yet.  So I'm thinking it might be an immature male showing some length in the tail during it's next to last molt, males can show some length in the tail during the next to last molt.  It looks like fenwickdrummer left


----------



## kupo969 (Mar 10, 2010)

Compared to the other pics, the OP's scorp looks very much male.


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Galapoheros WTH did you feed your Hadogenes Paciden?!?!? She look like she been eating more than twice a week. These scorpions are notoriously known to be picky with their food and fast for quite some time.


----------



## elportoed (Mar 10, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


>


Is she gravid or just well fed?

Which kind of feeders do you use?


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 10, 2010)

She's a plump one!  She hasn't eaten in several months though, you can see why haha.  Strange thing is that she got VERY thin and almost died, wouldn't eat anything.  Then she started pigging out, so I went too far and let her since I saw her all skinny, could be gravid as far as I know.


----------



## elportoed (Mar 10, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> She's a plump one!  She hasn't eaten in several months though, you can see why haha.  Strange thing is that she got VERY thin and almost died, wouldn't eat anything.  Then she started pigging out, so I went too far and let her since I saw her all skinny, could be gravid as far as I know.


What's the condition, temp and humidity, do you keep them?


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 10, 2010)

All those conditions vary in their containers.  In one corner there is heat, they go back and forth from that spot, in another corner a small container of water, all very healthy now and I've been raising a bunch of babies the last two years that I plan to sell, I'm not a big fan of H. paucidens, I like them but I have too many now.  I feed out young Hissers and dubias, fun to watch hungry trogs go after a roach, looks pretty violent and sometimes they make a lot of noise banging around after it.  Well getting more specific about temps, the heat corner is prob in the upper eighties if not into the 90s, the furthest point away would be in the 70's.  The small containers of water are going to supply a gradient of humidity, further away around vented areas are places there won't be high humidity of course, I have very simple flatrock setups since I have several.


----------



## KUJordan (Mar 19, 2010)

Male, for sure.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 20, 2010)

It looks to me like a Male.


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 20, 2010)

they are sexually dimorphic
males' tails are at least twice as long. a comparison between two unlike sexes, even immature ones, is obvious.


----------

